# Too damaged to bring home but worth some photos



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 20, 2019)

I wanted to show some photos of various bottles I've come across in the past few weeks while out in the woods. They are all either broken or have bad labels but I wanted to document what is out there. For those unaware, I post photos of my good bottles in albums here:   https://www.antique-bottles.net/album.php?u=25572

First a 1953 7UP pinup lady bottle from Uniontown, PA. Made at the local Anchor Hocking in South Connellsville, PA. 



Next is a 1946 Will G. Keck Big Stick soda bottle from Kecksburg, PA. 



Next is a 1958 milk bottle from Quality Dairy in Connellsville, PA.



Next is this old Howdy soda bottle from Uniontown, PA which is the only one I've ever seen from there!



Next is a 1961 Kohlman's chocolate milk bottle. A Pittsburgh company.



A 1970 Mountain Dew Hillbilly and 1968 Mountain Dew Yahoo.




A Coughanour and Company slug plate soda bottle from Connellsville.



A crystal water slug plate bottle from Uniontown, PA.



A beautiful unknown cobalt blue bottle.



A F.A.D Richter London / New  York pain medicine bottle.



A Fayette Brewing beer bottle from Uniontown, PA.



A Liberty slug plate soda bottle from Connellsville, PA.



A Model Dairy pint milk bottle from Connellsville, PA.



A Pond's Bitters bottle. Or what is left of it.



A Richard Mudnut New York bottle.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 21, 2019)

Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2019)

I would of took the Hutch home even if Broke. I got some pretty rough busted up bottles at home. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes I agree with Leon, I'd have grabbed a couple of those (especially any locals) until a better one comes along. Some real cryers there. Love that Howdy and the richter especially.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 22, 2019)

Hopefully you found some complete ones to help you get over those criers?  If so, pictures!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

DanielinAk said:


> Very cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for looking Daniel!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I would of took the Hutch home even if Broke. I got some pretty rough busted up bottles at home. LEON.





GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Yes I agree with Leon, I'd have grabbed a  couple of those (especially any locals) until a better one comes along.  Some real cryers there. Love that Howdy and the richter  especially.



Guys I know, it was hard to just leave them there. But I'm already running out of space for my intact bottles and can't display them all. Just have to pick and choose now.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

bottlecrazy said:


> Hopefully you found some complete ones to help you get over those criers?  If so, pictures!



Actually yes I always find some to help me get over the broken ones. It's about a 50/50 thing. I'll post photos of those later.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's some more broken ones, from yesterday.

A Farmer's Co-op Dairy Association from Connellsville, PA


1966 Sundrop Golden Girl soda made by Glenshaw.



1955 McKeesport, PA Coke



Nehi Soda Bottle from Uniontown, PA made by D.O.C Glass.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

Also I brought home this Howdy Bottle made by D.O.C. and reinforced it with super glue. The bottom was ready to disintegrate.
I still am not sure if I'll keep it because already have a perfect Connellsville Howdy Bottle.


----------



## embe (Oct 22, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> A Richard Mudnut New York bottle.



Lol, I would have kept that for the name alone.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

I had a request to post photos of recently found bottles that weren't broken so here they are. Also some jars too.

A 1942 Rolling Rock Bottle from the Internal Revenue Tax Paid era.




1940 cork-top Listerine bottle from Owens-Illinois. 



1953 Model Dairy Bottle (Connellsville, PA)



Three nice mason jars from Ball, Atlas, and Anchor Hocking.



1964 Regent Supreme Beverages made by Glenshaw



A pair of cobalt blue Bourjois Evening in Paris talcum powder bottles. 



Arbuckle Brothers Chicago Vanilla Extract Bottle



Assorted smalls. 2 corktop medicines. A cobalt blue Vick's. And 2 ink bottles.



1932 Connellsville Bottling made by Owens-Illinois



Squibb medicine made by Anchor Hocking in Connellsville.



Extremely rare 1943 Victory Hom-pak mason jar made by J.T.& A. Hamilton in Pittsburgh. I found an appropriate zinc / porcelain lid for it from the era.



A Deerfield, Ohio ginger ale bottle, believed to be from the 1920's.

-

A pair of Hires Root Beer extract bottles.



A large 7 3/4" cobalt blue Emerson Bromo-Seltzer bottle.



A large fancy 1954 whiskey flask that holds 28 ounces. 



A pair of apple cider vinegar bottles made by Owens-Illinois.


----------



## Warf rat (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice


----------



## American (Oct 30, 2019)

Good photography.  Photographing glass is an art.  Need to get you some older bottles now.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 30, 2019)

American said:


> Good photography.  Photographing glass is an art.  Need to get you some older bottles now.



Thanks, it really can be. I have some older ones, but nothing like some of the members here. I don't know the spots with the 1800's bottles around here.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 24, 2020)

I have been going in the woods about once a week. That is all the weather allows right now. I brought home a few things but nothing amazing. Just wanted to add this broken Schaller's bottle for documentation purposes. It is from Cincinnati, Ohio. I have read that the brewery existed from 1896 to 1919 and then 1933 to 1941.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I wanted to show some photos of various bottles I've come across in the past few weeks while out in the woods. They are all either broken or have bad labels but I wanted to document what is out there. For those unaware, I post photos of my good bottles in albums here:   https://www.antique-bottles.net/album.php?u=25572
> 
> First a 1953 7UP pinup lady bottle from Uniontown, PA. Made at the local Anchor Hocking in South Connellsville, PA.
> View attachment 190654View attachment 190655
> ...


That mug base hutch must have drawn a tear to your eye - not diminishing the others, but I'd praise the day I found a whole one of those. Also, I'd love to find a whole Pond's Bitters too. Anyhow, they are the ones that keep us digging and hunting.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 24, 2020)

Same here! Hutches are made so thick and strong, I don't know why they always have to be the broken ones. The thing that bugs me most is the most common bottles always seem to survive. Like the Heinz model #257 bottle lol. They are everywhere.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 24, 2020)

If that hutch bottle is still there, swoop it up, I'll take it! Got the 80% rule in effect...

Man, some of those are heartbreakers, especially the Uniontown ones. Dang..

Ever find any from Washington PA?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 24, 2020)

The Mug Base Hutch probably is 95% there. good enough for me. I got some super rare bottles that are only 20% there but with it or them being the only ones known better then nothing. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 24, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> If that hutch bottle is still there, swoop it up, I'll take it! Got the 80% rule in effect...
> 
> Man, some of those are heartbreakers, especially the Uniontown ones. Dang..
> 
> Ever find any from Washington PA?


It should still be there. Just a matter of me remembering where exactly.
I don't think I have ever seen any from Washington, PA. Besides online.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 24, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Mug Base Hutch probably is 95% there. good enough for me. I got some super rare bottles that are only 20% there but with it or them being the only ones known better then nothing. LEON.


It could have had damage on the back that isn't seen. I can't recall now but maybe I'll find it again.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 25, 2020)

I've found some unembossed Cameron bottling sodas from Washington, but the ACL's were shot, so I left most of them. I'd like to find an embossed aqua version. I know where to find some too.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 25, 2020)

That Fayette Brewing would've been nice too.  I like the embossing on it.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I've found some unembossed Cameron bottling sodas from Washington, but the ACL's were shot, so I left most of them. I'd like to find an embossed aqua version. I know where to find some too.


I saw some ACL Cameron's in a coffee shop / antique store. Maybe they were from Washington. Now I wonder if they still have them.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

sandchip said:


> That Fayette Brewing would've been nice too.  I like the embossing on it.


It sure would have been nice. I still don't have one.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 25, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I saw some ACL Cameron's in a coffee shop / antique store. Maybe they were from Washington. Now I wonder if they still have them.




I've found several Squirt bottles from Pittsburgh, a few Cameron bottles from Washington, and some broken locals.  Who knows where those bottles went.

I'd like to find an amber Gay-ola from Fredericktown, or a Thorton Bros hutch from Brownsville. That would be killer.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I've found several Squirt bottles from Pittsburgh, a few Cameron bottles from Washington, and some broken locals.  Who knows where those bottles went.
> 
> I'd like to find an amber Gay-ola from Fredericktown, or a Thorton Bros hutch from Brownsville. That would be killer.


There's actually a Thorton bottle on Ebay right now.  It's been on there forever because it does have a crack.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 25, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> There's actually a Thorton bottle on Ebay right now.  It's been on there forever because it does have a crack.




I considered it, but I won't buy vertically cracked bottles.

At least if the top is gone, one can make either a drinking glass, or a pencil holder out of them. I can't do anything with a vertical cracked bottle.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I considered it, but I won't buy vertically cracked bottles.
> 
> At least if the top is gone, one can make either a drinking glass, or a pencil holder out of them. I can't do anything with a vertical cracked bottle.


That is very creative that you are able to salvage bottles like that and make them usable. I'll let you know if I find anymore suitable ones.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 25, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> That is very creative that you are able to salvage bottles like that and make them usable. I'll let you know if I find anymore suitable ones.




I personally cannot do it, I know how to find someone who does.







Here's an example of an SS coke glass.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 25, 2020)

I brought home bottles in worse condition than most of you are showing here. The Nehi soda and Richard Mudnut NY look well.
I want to know everything about the FAD. I think I found a fragment of one like that.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I personally cannot do it, I know how to find someone who does.
> 
> View attachment 201802
> 
> ...


That is a stunning looking drinking glass!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> I brought home bottles in worse condition than most of you are showing here. The Nehi soda and Richard Mudnut NY look well.
> I want to know everything about the FAD. I think I found a fragment of one like that.


That's cool. I know some bring them home. Just not something I am interested in doing. Usually I only have  enough pack space to carry out the good bottles, Then at home I don't have a lot of space left either.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 25, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I have been going in the woods about once a week. That is all the weather allows right now. I brought home a few things but nothing amazing. Just wanted to add this broken Schaller's bottle for documentation purposes. It is from Cincinnati, Ohio. I have read that the brewery existed from 1896 to 1919 and then 1933 to 1941.
> View attachment 201775View attachment 201776


I do the same. This is documentation and is very to learn and more about bottles. Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 25, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> That's cool. I know some bring them home. Just not something I am interested in doing. Usually I only have  enough pack space to carry out the good bottles, Then at home I don't have a lot of space left either.


The space is a big problem for old or lucky collectors. I put them in boxes and  choose some for display.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 25, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> I considered it, but I won't buy vertically cracked bottles.
> 
> At least if the top is gone, one can make either a drinking glass, or a pencil holder out of them. I can't do anything with a vertical cracked bottle.


Me too


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2020)

Here's a really rough one I kept. It's the only one known to exist. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Here's a really rough one I kept. It's the only one known to exist. LEON.View attachment 201810


Do you know the full name of the company? I see AMERICAN but can't read the rest.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes, American Brewing co Delray Michigan. Delray is kinda a old obscure ghost town from 1800's.. Pictured below is the 12 oz. version of this bottle. very rare as a 12 oz. only a couple known to exist in 12 oz. The broken one pictured above is a bigger Quart size Bottle. Not known to exist or even seen in a Quart before, until I dug this broken one. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2020)

At least you have one great bottle from them. Maybe there is a good quart bottle out there somewhere yet, waiting to be found.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 26, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> At least you have one great bottle from them. Maybe there is a good quart bottle out there somewhere yet, waiting to be found.




Maybe if I keep digging Privy's in Detroit I'll find a whole one. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 26, 2020)

Just an update. I know that some people were interested in broken bottles in the photos. I'm willing to give away this Howdy bottle from Connellsville for cost of shipping only. It is glued together with E6000 adhesive which is extremely strong.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 26, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Yes, American Brewing co Delray Michigan. Delray is kinda a old obscure ghost town from 1800's.. Pictured below is the 12 oz. version of this bottle. very rare as a 12 oz. only a couple known to exist in 12 oz. The broken one pictured above is a bigger Quart size Bottle. Not known to exist or even seen in a Quart before, until I dug this broken one. LEON.View attachment 201814


When I find interesting pieces of glass I search for more pieces and try to find out how was it broken.
Always mark the place in the GPS  So I  can get  back to continue digging.
The rest of that bottle might be still over there.


----------

